# Fritz!Box 7270 (timeouts)



## R.A.T 3 (26. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag ,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Router . Wenn ich Spiele spiele dann werde ich meist rausgeschmissen weil meine Internetverbindung timeouts hat.
An sich ist mein internet eig. ganz schnell.
Was soll ich machen um die timeouts zu beheben

Bitte um ausführliche Antwort (Amateur)

Danke


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. Dezember 2012)

Hatte ich auch vor kurzem. Bei mir war der Speedport der Telekom kaputt,

habe mir eine Fritzbox gekauft, geht wieder. Aber versuch mal die Werkseinstellungen wieder herzustellen.

Treten die Timeouts nur beim Spielen auf oder auch beim Surfen ?


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2012)

Firmware ist die neueste drauf?
Bei meiner 7270 hab ich die 54.05.06 drauf.


----------



## R.A.T 3 (26. Dezember 2012)

Neustes Update / Die Probleme sind immer vorhanden
Kann das denn auch an der Gegend liegen wo man wohnt ???


----------



## chiller (26. Dezember 2012)

Poste mal bitte deine Leitungsdaten, ansonsten kann man Dir nicht helfen.

Ach und es gibt eine Labor, wo z.B. mein AnnexJ Anschluss deutlich besser läuft.

http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Servic...or_start_vorschau_release_candidate_labor.php


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2012)

Geh mal in das web-interface deines routers ->system->ereignisse->internetverbindung. Baut er manchmal die verbindung neu auf? Kannst ja ggf. einen screenshot machen und posten.


----------



## MichFancy (26. Dezember 2012)

Klingt wie bei meiner 7270 damals die hat auch immer neu aufgebaut und wieder abgebrochen (Timeout) ,bei mir war sie hinüber.


----------



## R.A.T 3 (26. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2012)

Passiert das auch wenn du deinem Rechner eine Priorität gibst?
Internet/Filter/Priorisierung

Edit: vergiss es, hab dein Bild zu spät gesehen


----------



## R.A.T 3 (26. Dezember 2012)

Wass???


----------



## chiller (26. Dezember 2012)

Ehm auf dem Screen ist nichts ausergewöhnliches!


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir steht im Ereignissmonitor/Internet seit dem letzten Neustart vor knapp einem Monat keine einzige so eine Zeile.
Nur Verbindung wurde aufgebaut, DSL ist verfügbar und Syncronisierung beginnt.


----------



## chiller (26. Dezember 2012)

Das was in dem log steht, ist der tägliche 24h Discconnect. Mehr nicht.


----------



## R.A.T 3 (26. Dezember 2012)

hast du mal auf die Zeit geschaut jede Minute 1-2 timeouts


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2012)

Davon steht aber nichts im Log.

Passiert das auch wenn du mit einem Netzwerkkabel angesteckt bist?


----------



## R.A.T 3 (26. Dezember 2012)

Ja dann ist das gleiche


----------



## chiller (26. Dezember 2012)

KLÖD schrieb:


> hast du mal auf die Zeit geschaut jede Minute 1-2 timeouts



Ehm hast du mal auf das Datum geschaut?


----------



## chiller (26. Dezember 2012)

Noch da?

Mach mal bitte einen Screenshot von Fritzbox -> DSL Information -> Statistik 

unter "Synchronisationen" sieht man echte Timeouts.

Ich denke bei Dir liegt es aber eher am Spiel.


----------



## R.A.T 3 (26. Dezember 2012)

chiller schrieb:


> Ich denke bei Dir liegt es aber eher am Spiel.



Das Problem ist jedoch bei jedem Spiel und wenn ich etwas downloade dann sehe ich dass das immer unterbricht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Dezember 2012)

KLÖD schrieb:


> Das Problem ist jedoch bei jedem Spiel und wenn ich etwas downloade dann sehe ich dass das immer unterbricht.


 Das log zeigt aber wirklich nix ungewöhnliches. Deine box ist lediglich so konfiguriert, das sie jeden tag einer zwangstrennung zuvor kommen will und deshalb einen resync einleitet. (ist heutzutage aber eigentlich sinnfrei)
Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, das deine taskleiste recht "leer" ist. Hast du keinen antivirus und manuell konfigurierbare firewall drauf? Dementsprechend könnten deine timeouts genau so gut daran liegen, das du dir einen virus, trojaner oder sonstwas eingefangen hast.


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2012)

Hast du die Möglichkeit das Problem über einen anderen PC nachzustellen?
Dan könnte man schonmal sagen obs an der Box oder am Netbook liegt.


----------



## R.A.T 3 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja,ich habe es schon an mehreren pcs ausprobiert immer das Gleiche,außerdem besitze ich ein PC.


----------



## R.A.T 3 (7. Januar 2013)

Hier ist DSL-Information-Statistik


----------



## R.A.T 3 (13. Januar 2013)

Hat denn niemand das gleiche Problem??
oder kann mir helfen??


----------

